# 🌟🌟 [Open!] CovisGods Cataloguing - Come and Catalogue FULL sets including Antique, Cute, Rattan, Imperial, Diner, Sanrio,  & MORE! 🌟🌟



## CovisGod

Hey All, 

I’m back! After a hectic few days with the kids I’m back Online and doing what I do best, running the original and best cataloguing service on The Bell Tree, I’ve had over 750 trades completed and I want to thank all my Customers old and new. I’m back with NEW sets! I’m always adding so check back regularly. Bare in mind I’m in the UK so if we miss each other I’ll message as soon as I’m back online. Thanks guys.

I have the FULL COMPLETE Antique Set in Black, Brown or Natural which consists of the following -



Spoiler: Antique



Antique Bed
Antique Bureau
Antique Chair
Antique Clock
Antique Console Table
Antique Mini Table
Antique Phone
Antique Table
Antique Vanity
Antique Wardrobe



I’ve got a Black & Gold theme going on in my house and this looks absolutely stunning!

Next up we have the Gorgeous Cute Set in a choice of Red, Sky Blue, Royal Blue, White or Yellow -



Spoiler: Cute



Cute Sofa
Cute Vanity
Cute Wardrobe
Cute Floor Lamp
Cute Bed
Cute Chair
Cute Music Player
Cute Wall Mounted Clock
Cute Tea Table
Cute DIY Table
Cute Blue Wall (Not in Sky Blue Set)
Cute Blue-Tile Flooring (Not in Sky Blue Set)



I have the FULL Rattan Set in White -



Spoiler: Rattan



Rattan Armchair
Rattan Bed
Rattan End Table
Rattan Low Table
Rattan Stool
Rattan Table Lamp
Rattan Towel Basket
Rattan Vanity
Rattan Wardrobe
Rattan Waste Bin



Full Imperial Sets in Red, Black, Brown or Blue -

NEW IN!! Imperial Blue & Brown! 

Red set consists of -



Spoiler: Imperial Red



Imperial Bed
Imperial Dining Table
Imperial Chest
Imperial Partition
Imperial Low Table
Imperial Decorative Shelves



Black consists of -



Spoiler: Imperial Black



Imperial Chest
Imperial Decorative Shelves
Imperial Dining Lantern
Imperial Low Table
Imperial Dining Chair
Imperial Bed



Personally I have both sets displayed together in my house and they look amazing 

 NEW!! Full Diner Set in Red! 

You asked for it, I got it, the Full Red Diner set consists of -



Spoiler: Diner Red



Diner Neon Clock
Diner Chair
Diner Counter Chair
Diner Mini Table
Diner Dining Table
Diner Counter Table
Diner Neon Clock
Diner Sofa



Also have -
Full Sanrio Poster Set
Full Baby Bear Set - Cream, Caramel, Floral, Checkered, Tweed & Panda
*NEW - Full Soft Serve Lamp Set! All 8 Colours!
*NEW - Full Garden Gnome Set!! All 8 Colours!
*NEW - Floor Lights Set!! All 8 Colours!

Last but not least, if you have the Materials I can make the following -



Spoiler: Crafting



Gold Watering Cans
Gold Slingshots
Lucky Gold Cat
Gold Armour
Gold Bars
Golden Dung Beetle
Tiny Library
Giant Teddy Bear
Lunar Lander
Lunar Rover
Starry Wall
Star Wand
Aries Rocking Chair
Shell Partition / Table
Anything Cherry Blossom / Egg Day / Sakura



Please make me an offer via PM including your Ingame name & Town Name. obviously with the length of time involved I’ll be accepting a few offers at a time. I would also consider a straight swap of Cataloging a different full set,

Thanks for looking


----------



## erinnashh

can i catelog the cute series? (is it nook orderable?) as well as the baby bear series, in floral?


----------



## CovisGod

erinnashh said:


> can i catelog the cute series? (is it nook orderable?) as well as the baby bear series, in floral?



Sure PM me with your offer  all my Sets are Orderable, the Baby Bear Set comes with every colour of Baby Bear (including the Panda)


----------



## gobby

Hey Covis! I made a preorder for the black imperial set but you never got back to me


----------



## swagdra

could i catalogue the full rattan set in white? IGN is Sandra from Iris isle!


----------



## Aliya

Sent you a PM! IGN is Aliya and my island is Seabrook


----------



## Apo

I sent you a DM as well


----------



## MayorJuan

Thanks for the trade <3


----------



## jozial

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## returnofsaturn

Pming you rn!


----------



## Lumbridge

thank you for the trade


----------



## gobby

Thank you very much for the trade, covis!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Hello! Can I catalog the soft serve lamps, antique set, cute set (white), and rattan set (white)?


----------



## Richluna

Hi!!
I will love to come once available. Thank you


----------



## Seroja

Sent you PM dear <3


----------



## Apo

Thank you very much for the trade!


----------



## Hungryyy

Heya, sent you a DM!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Thanks for the trade mate!


----------



## Squirrel Detective

Ohh, I would love to catalouge the antique series! And mybe some diner items, if i may c: Is there anything specific you are looking for?


----------



## Seroja

thank you soo much for offering this service, I'm really happy and will definitely place another order! love it <33


----------



## 1ch1n0s3

can i drop by and catalogue those sets?


----------



## Vadim

Hello, I sent you a pm!


----------



## Danirratic

Hello! New to cataloguing, how much is a fair offer per set? Does it work by just coming and picking up each item then putting it back? If I can afford to i would love to get as much as possible catalogued.


----------



## CovisGod

Danirratic said:


> Hello! New to cataloguing, how much is a fair offer per set? Does it work by just coming and picking up each item then putting it back? If I can afford to i would love to get as much as possible catalogued.



hiya! Pm me please so I don’t lose track


----------



## January

Thanks again for the trade!


----------



## Demeter_Deme

Thank you very much for the trade! Your set-up is wonderfully efficient!


----------



## nammie

sent you a dm!


----------



## AutomationAir

I'd like to come catalog the cute sets as well as the Antique set in black! I don't really know what to offer though


----------



## Applebunny

Pm sent


----------



## fatmasterson

Hello I'm interested in cataloging your red imperial set but do you have the imperial dining lamp? I believe these go with the sets as well.


----------



## mrs.cleroux

PM sent!


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

I have been looking for the soft serve lamps and gnomes! I can’t get on for another 30 minutes or so but if you let me come I’ll bring a big tip!!


----------



## th8827

I sent you a PM.


----------



## sorachu

Hi! I sent a pm~ c:


----------



## Big Ez

I’m new to this cataloging thing? What does this actually mean and how do you do it?


----------



## CovisGod

Hey Guys, I was without internet for 14 hours, I’m back on and have 70, yes 70 PMs to go through! I will get to everyone just bare with me


----------



## fey01

thanks for the trade ☆


----------



## sorachu

Thank you for the trade!


----------



## ConiBear

thanks for the trade!


----------



## leohyrule

Thank you so much for the trade!


----------



## 0ni

hot damn that's a lot of pms   gl


----------



## CovisGod

Open for the day!


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## KenjiiKazunari

Fee to catalog black antique set?


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## Hawt Daddi

CovisGod said:


> Hey All, I thought I’d mark the threads 20 day anniversary by tidying it up a bit and starting again. Thanks to all my loyal customers over the last couple of weeks, I have let people Catalogue furniture sets over 500 times so thanks very much for that! I’m not resting there, I’m adding more sets daily, fantastic response times! Keep reading for more info....
> 
> I have the FULL COMPLETE Antique Set in Black, Brown or Natural which consists of the following -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Antique
> 
> 
> 
> Antique Bed
> Antique Bureau
> Antique Chair
> Antique Clock
> Antique Console Table
> Antique Mini Table
> Antique Phone
> Antique Table
> Antique Vanity
> Antique Wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got a Black & Gold theme going on in my house and this looks absolutely stunning!
> 
> Next up we have the Gorgeous Cute Set in a choice of Red, Sky Blue, Royal Blue, White or Yellow -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cute
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Sofa
> Cute Vanity
> Cute Wardrobe
> Cute Floor Lamp
> Cute Bed
> Cute Chair
> Cute Music Player
> Cute Wall Mounted Clock
> Cute Tea Table
> Cute DIY Table
> Cute Blue Wall (Not in Sky Blue Set)
> Cute Blue-Tile Flooring (Not in Sky Blue Set)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the FULL Rattan Set in White -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rattan
> 
> 
> 
> Rattan Armchair
> Rattan Bed
> Rattan End Table
> Rattan Low Table
> Rattan Stool
> Rattan Table Lamp
> Rattan Towel Basket
> Rattan Vanity
> Rattan Wardrobe
> Rattan Waste Bin
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Sets in Red or Black! -
> 
> Red set consists of -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Imperial Red
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Bed
> Imperial Dining Table
> Imperial Chest
> Imperial Partition
> Imperial Low Table
> Imperial Decorative Shelves
> 
> 
> 
> Black consists of -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Imperial Black
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Chest
> Imperial Decorative Shelves
> Imperial Dining Lantern
> Imperial Low Table
> Imperial Dining Chair
> Imperial Bed
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I have both sets displayed together in my house and they look amazing
> 
> Also have -
> Full Sanrio Poster Set
> Full Baby Bear Set - Cream, Caramel, Floral, Checkered, Tweed & Panda
> *NEW - Full Soft Serve Lamp Set! All 8 Colours!
> *NEW - Full Garden Gnome Set!! All 8 Colours!
> 
> PRE-ORDERS - Diner sets in ALL colours!!
> 
> Last but not least, if you have the Materials I can make the following -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crafting
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Watering Cans
> Gold Slingshots
> Lucky Gold Cat
> Gold Armour
> Gold Bars
> Golden Dung Beetle
> Tiny Library
> Giant Teddy Bear
> Lunar Lander
> Lunar Rover
> Starry Wall
> Star Wand
> Aries Rocking Chair
> Shell Partition / Table
> Anything Cherry Blossom / Egg Day / Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> Please make me an offer via PM including your Ingame name & Town Name. obviously with the length of time involved I’ll be accepting a few offers at a time. I would also consider a straight swap of Cataloging a different full set,
> 
> Thanks for looking



Can I get that black imperial set // cherry blossom // Sakura // lucky gold cat //


----------



## Sami

Hi! Can I catalog the Imperial black set and turquoise diner set? Thank you!


----------



## animal_hunter

Hi may I come catalog your sets? I can trade NMT. Pls PM me. Thanks


----------



## sailorcosmos

Can I catalog the black Antique set and the white Rattan set? I'll pm you in a sec.


----------



## KariHou

Please can I come and catalog these sets?


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## Zenhara

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## Vadim

Can you answer the pm I wrote you a couple days ago? I really want to catalogue your sets! Tell me what you would like to get if you're not satisfied with my offer!


----------



## CovisGod

Vadim said:


> Can you answer the pm I wrote you a couple days ago? I really want to catalogue your sets! Tell me what you would like to get if you're not satisfied with my offer!



I do apologise, you were probably in the group of 70 PMs I got when my internet went down and I forgot to reply! Pm me what you’re after and I’m sure we can work something out


----------



## Khris

I’ll PM you, thanks in advance!


----------



## Epcipenguin

Would really like to catalogue the antique set. Can pay in Nmt or bells!


----------



## mondogecko9

Heya, I'm sure you're really busy but if you get a chance I'd like to catalog the antique set and the garden gnomes  Can pay in NMTs or bells


----------



## CovisGod

mondogecko9 said:


> Heya, I'm sure you're really busy but if you get a chance I'd like to catalog the antique set and the garden gnomes  Can pay in NMTs or bells




No problem  send me a PM so I don’t miss the trade and I’ll see what we can do


----------



## 0ni

Hey-o, I PM'd a few days back but I know your internet went down - should I send another now? or are you still going through old ones?


----------



## mondogecko9

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## nintendog

Hi there! I'd love to catalog the antique set (brown.) Let me know what price you're asking and when you'll be available.


----------



## Seira

May I catalogue the antique brown and white rattan sets?


----------



## Akemi

I’m looking to catalogue gnomes and pink dining set if it’s possible, I can pay in nmt or igb. Also I have hybrid flowers


----------



## CovisGod

Edit - Guys I’ve had a mini real life emergency with the kids, alls fine I’ve just got to have today off the game, all orders will be responded to as soon as I’m back online,  

Sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## CovisGod

Open for a few hours guys


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

Dm'd ~


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Thanks for letting me come over to catalog!


----------



## Tayeb

Thank you very much! Good luck with your future transactions!


----------



## Khris

Thank you for allowing me to catalogue! Beautiful island and a gracious and kind host! Strongly recommended .


----------



## Amilee

thanks for the trade c:


----------



## Mayaa

thanks for letting me stop by and being so patient!!


----------



## AppleCat

What diner colors do you have?  I'm looking for pink, with purple open sign

I'm not sure what you're looking for in terms of offers, I don't have a whole lot bellwise but I can try to get some gold roses/lily of valley

Also, do you have certain lava lamps or box sofas?


----------



## Richluna

Awesome!! I sent you a PM, ty


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## reikocakes

Hi! I sent a PM!


----------



## happyabg

CovisGod said:


> Hey All, I thought I’d mark the threads 20 day anniversary by tidying it up a bit and starting again. Thanks to all my loyal customers over the last couple of weeks, I have let people Catalogue furniture sets over 500 times so thanks very much for that! I’m not resting there, I’m adding more sets daily, fantastic response times! Keep reading for more info....
> 
> I have the FULL COMPLETE Antique Set in Black, Brown or Natural which consists of the following -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Antique
> 
> 
> 
> Antique Bed
> Antique Bureau
> Antique Chair
> Antique Clock
> Antique Console Table
> Antique Mini Table
> Antique Phone
> Antique Table
> Antique Vanity
> Antique Wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got a Black & Gold theme going on in my house and this looks absolutely stunning!
> 
> Next up we have the Gorgeous Cute Set in a choice of Red, Sky Blue, Royal Blue, White or Yellow -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cute
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Sofa
> Cute Vanity
> Cute Wardrobe
> Cute Floor Lamp
> Cute Bed
> Cute Chair
> Cute Music Player
> Cute Wall Mounted Clock
> Cute Tea Table
> Cute DIY Table
> Cute Blue Wall (Not in Sky Blue Set)
> Cute Blue-Tile Flooring (Not in Sky Blue Set)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the FULL Rattan Set in White -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rattan
> 
> 
> 
> Rattan Armchair
> Rattan Bed
> Rattan End Table
> Rattan Low Table
> Rattan Stool
> Rattan Table Lamp
> Rattan Towel Basket
> Rattan Vanity
> Rattan Wardrobe
> Rattan Waste Bin
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Sets in Red or Black! -
> 
> Red set consists of -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Imperial Red
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Bed
> Imperial Dining Table
> Imperial Chest
> Imperial Partition
> Imperial Low Table
> Imperial Decorative Shelves
> 
> 
> 
> Black consists of -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Imperial Black
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Chest
> Imperial Decorative Shelves
> Imperial Dining Lantern
> Imperial Low Table
> Imperial Dining Chair
> Imperial Bed
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I have both sets displayed together in my house and they look amazing
> 
> Also have -
> Full Sanrio Poster Set
> Full Baby Bear Set - Cream, Caramel, Floral, Checkered, Tweed & Panda
> *NEW - Full Soft Serve Lamp Set! All 8 Colours!
> *NEW - Full Garden Gnome Set!! All 8 Colours!
> *NEW - Floor Lights Set!! All 8 Colours!
> 
> PRE-ORDERS - Diner sets in ALL colours!!
> 
> Last but not least, if you have the Materials I can make the following -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crafting
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Watering Cans
> Gold Slingshots
> Lucky Gold Cat
> Gold Armour
> Gold Bars
> Golden Dung Beetle
> Tiny Library
> Giant Teddy Bear
> Lunar Lander
> Lunar Rover
> Starry Wall
> Star Wand
> Aries Rocking Chair
> Shell Partition / Table
> Anything Cherry Blossom / Egg Day / Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> Please make me an offer via PM including your Ingame name & Town Name. obviously with the length of time involved I’ll be accepting a few offers at a time. I would also consider a straight swap of Cataloging a different full set,
> 
> Thanks for looking


Can I catalog the Diner set in Creme and the full garden gnome set?


----------



## Sammr

Would love to come catalog whenever you are doing this again!


----------



## CovisGod

Open for business and Online all day today


----------



## reikocakes

thanks for the trade!!


----------



## BaileyEloise

Hello! Curious about what you mean by preorders for the full diner sets~?


----------



## CovisGod

BaileyEloise said:


> Hello! Curious about what you mean by preorders for the full diner sets~?



I should have all the sets in within the next day or two so if you let me know you’re interested in them I can PM when they’re available


----------



## himemiya

thank you for the trade!!!


----------



## CovisGod

Thanks all


----------



## calpiico

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## DuNcZzZ

Sent you a message


----------



## Hayleigh_1

Can I catalogue the rattan set in white, cute set in sky blue and yellow, soft serve cones and the red imperial items please? Not sure how much nmt it is worth so name your price!


----------



## CovisGod

Hayleigh_1 said:


> Can I catalogue the rattan set in white, cute set in sky blue and yellow, soft serve cones and the red imperial items please? Not sure how much nmt it is worth so name your price!



Sure PM me please so I don’t forget about you


----------



## Vadim

Thank you for the trade!


----------



## Summ3rain

Great trade thanks!


----------



## Tagliatelle

thanks for the trade


----------



## ConiBear

thanks for the trade again! it was amazing!


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## elphieluvr

what are you looking for in exchange? NMT, IGB, or something else?


----------



## Stelline

Thanks for the trade ^^


----------



## CovisGod

elphieluvr said:


> what are you looking for in exchange? NMT, IGB, or something else?



I accept NMT or IGB


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Thank you for the trade


----------



## AikaiFox

Thank you for the antique and imperial sets! You're system is very efficient and quick


----------



## healingwind

Thank you for the imperial dining chair, soft serve lamps, sanrio set, and baby bears! I appreciate it!


----------



## CovisGod

No problem at all


----------



## DinoTown

What sort of price would you be looking for to catalogue:
-Full rattan white
-Full diner red
-Sanrio
-Baby bear
-Soft serve
-Gnomes
-Imperial dining chairs+dining tables?


----------



## kiuprika

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## CovisGod

DinoTown said:


> What sort of price would you be looking for to catalogue:
> -Full rattan white
> -Full diner red
> -Sanrio
> -Baby bear
> -Soft serve
> -Gnomes
> -Imperial dining chairs+dining tables?



PM me please so I don’t lose track


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## DinoTown

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## CovisGod

Online for a few hours and up to date with orders


----------



## ataraxy

Many thanks for the trades!!


----------



## happyabg

thanks for the trade

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

sent you another PM btw


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## suzume

Hello! I'd be interested in cataloguing the antique set in brown and the white rattan set! Around how much are you looking for? I don't have many bells, but I could pay in NMTs! Please let me know!


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## Tatoenami

thanks a bunch for the trade!!


----------



## LillyKay

Thank you very much!   

I will most definitely trade again. You are very well organised and patient.


----------



## suzume

Thank you so much for the trade!


----------



## CovisGod

You’re all very welcome


----------



## CovisGod

Bump


----------



## cloud_fluff

Thanks for the trade! <3


----------



## kazaf

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## Dreamest

Thank you so much for the trade! It was very affordable and the service you’re performing is an extremely kind one at that.

thank you again!!


----------



## corlee1289

Hi! I"m interested in cataloguing the red diner set :3


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD

Sent a PM!


----------



## AniMangAttack

Thanks for the trade your island is beautiful !!


----------



## griffooh

Thank you very much for the trade!


----------



## Biancasbotique

bump!


----------



## elizarose

Hi! I sent you a PM <3


----------



## Bloobloop

sent a pm!


----------



## doofcake

sent a pm your way~


----------

